# Bsod



## Kornowski

Ok. So I was on my computer before, on Ventrillo and Safari when I went to play CoD4 Multiplayer. When I loaded it up I got a BSOD!

I restarted and carried on using my PC as usual, playing CoD and using Safari and Ventrillo. 

I opened up 'Defragler' and left it while I went and sat with family for an hour or so... I came back to see another BSOD!

I had my RAM running at 1.8v (2.2v should be stock). I went into the BIOS and set my DDR2 voltage to +0.4, which would make it 2.2v. Thinking that may be the problem, I tried to boot up, but I was presented with another BSOD! So I set everything back to stock, tried, and got another BSOD. It won't even start to boot into Windows. It just restarts. 

The settings I had have / are stable. I've been using them for months!

At the moment I've un plugged it and will try in the morning. Maybe run Memtest?

Any ideas? This is a real kick in the balls! 

*UPDATE:

Have Ran Memtest for 4 hours, (3 passes), With no errors.
It happens with everything OC'ed and at Stock.
Will BSOD when at 47% of defrag, with Defragler. 
When coming out of Standby, it'll freeze, but not all the time.
Random BSOD's.
Sometimes, Will turn on, Fans Spin, But will not POST or BOOT.
If left un-plugged for 20 minutes, Will come back on.
Have ran Driver Cleaner, to no avail.
Have ran Check Disk, Nothing.
Ran CCleaner, MANY times, no help.
Sometimes, Programs stop responding.*


----------



## XanderCage

What is the code, i had a similar problem, if its the 0x000000024 then run a check disk for errors, that should help.


----------



## Kornowski

XanderCage said:


> What is the code, i had a similar problem, if its the 0x000000024 then run a check disk for errors, that should help.




How do I do that? Thanks.


----------



## Kornowski

Bump


----------



## Ramodkk

Have you tried removing the CMOS battery? That should make it, if not, your HDD could be messed up.


----------



## Kornowski

I havent, no. Hmmmm... This isn't good!


----------



## Ramodkk

Have you tried underclocking your GPU to stock?


----------



## Kornowski

GPU overclocking is done in Windows. So it should at least boot...


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh yeah, that's right. What was the last setting/tweak you changed/made in the comp?


----------



## pies

when you see the bsod if possible copy down the stop error code.


----------



## shenry

Yeah try memtest. Memory was the cause of my random BSOD's.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I left it turned off and unplugged all night, turned it on this morning and it came on... That's with all the settings in the BIOS at stock.

This is strange, It couldn't be software could it, because it wouldn't even get into Windows.

I'll try running Memtest...


----------



## TFT

It would do no harm to run Checkdisk, right click your C:, properties, tools, error checking and tick at least the file check, the bottom check box will also check sectors on the HD.

After pressing OK a warning will come up so do a restart and before it boots into windows it will scan. This is for XP but can't be too far away for Vista.

The other way is in a DOS command CHKDSK C: /F


----------



## Kornowski

I'll give that a go, Thanks, Dave!


----------



## royalmarine

funny you say that i had some serious bsod the last 2 days.

couldnt for my life figure out what was causing it. error code was telling me it was a power issue. but ive a 750w corsair.
i replaced the psu and still same problems....

so i stripped it down to nothing. re-assembled it. found lots of dust and now she's working fine again.


----------



## Kornowski

Hmmm. That's strange, maybe I'll give it a dust then...

Also, I ran that Disk Check, Dave. It apparently didn't come up with any errors, I didn't see any and it didn't tell me there was any...

I'll try Memtest... Maybe it was just a random thing


----------



## Kornowski

Ran 3 pass' with Memtest, for 3:45 hours and I got no errors, so I'm guessing it was a random thing, strange though! 

I put my RAM at 2.2v now, just to be safe...


----------



## mep916

It was just a friendly reminder from Windows... "I'll never be a stable OS!"


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> It was just a friendly reminder from Windows... "I'll never be a stable OS!"



Haha, I'm hoping so


----------



## Kornowski

I've ran Scan Disk like Dave suggested, didn't find any problems, I've ran 3 pass' of Memtest for 4 hours and that didn't find any problems. Now, I put my computer into Stand By, went for tea. Came back, turned it on, and it BSOD'd!

WTF!?


----------



## Kornowski

So, I tried going back to a previous restore point to see if that was the problem... Once it booted up, it BSOD'd AGAIN on me!?!?!

So far, I've seen;

0x000000A
0x000008A

Seriously, this is pissing me off, it's been working fine, then all of a sudden, freakin' kick in the balls!


----------



## Kornowski

Again, Another 3! Turning it on, Booting it, Grrrrr! 

I'll try my CPU at stock again... But it's been working for like, months!


----------



## Kornowski

Everytime I come out of standby it happens too!?


----------



## royalmarine

format and re-install


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Again, Another 3! Turning it on, Booting it, Grrrrr!
> 
> I'll try my CPU at stock again... But it's been working for like, months!



Have you changed or installed *anything* since this BSOD has occured? 



royalmarine said:


> format and re-install



That's jumping the gun a little.


----------



## Kornowski

I installed a program. But I've had that installed before without any problems. I could reinstall but I'd prefer not to. Thanks for the help!


----------



## XanderCage

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/818326


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks, But that says it's for Windows XP.


----------



## Shane

i suggest the only thing to do now is do a full format and re-install vista.

like you said its been fine overclocked for ages and you still get the bsod on stock right?

i would format just incase vistas messed up.

maybe your pushing your gfx card too much?


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I re-seated the RAM and it hasn't happened, since... *fingers crossed*

Nah, It'd artifact if my card was too high, it wouldn't BSOD.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Nah, It'd artifact if my card was too high, it wouldn't BSOD.



You never know!


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> You never know!



Nope, It wouldn't


----------



## Ramodkk

^ You never know!


----------



## Shane

i would lower the clock a bit dan and see how it goes....you can never be sure


----------



## royalmarine

dan i got lots of bsod when i had my cards running so high. temps were well within decent level's but it just crashed so much.

glad its not happening anymore


----------



## Kornowski

I've had my card running at stock, and it's still been happening, I've got my CPU and RAM at stock too.

I just had a random, 0x0000C1F5 BSOD too...


----------



## TFT

Could SP1 be giving you the problem, you say you installed a program before and installed it again, was that before and after SP1. Maybe it was fine before SP1?
What about that trial browser you downloaded and didn't like, maybe it has overwritten a dll. Did it start happening then? Look in the registry for any files left after removing it.

Can you uninstall SP1?

Only throwing ideas at you, not much help really


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Could SP1 be giving you the problem, you say you installed a program before and installed it again, was that before and after SP1. Maybe it was fine before SP1?
> What about that trial browser you downloaded and didn't like, maybe it has overwritten a dll. Did it start happening then? Look in the registry for any files left after removing it.
> 
> Can you uninstall SP1?
> 
> Only throwing ideas at you, not much help really



I had the program installed before SP1, it was fine. I then had SP1 installed without the program and it was fine. Then I had the program installed with SP1. But I've removed it and gone back to a previous restore point and it still happens.

It was around that time, Yeah!
I ran CCleaner and fixed any issues, I tried that before though, I'll see if it happens again.

I'm not sure if you can un-install SP1... It was working with SP1 for a while though, so I doubt it's that.

Thanks a lot for the suggestions, Dave!

I'm thinking about just re-installing Vista, but then... I don't really want to lose everything, it's a huge pain to back everything up!


----------



## Kornowski

Ok, so this has happened twice now, When I try to defrag with 'Defragler', it gets to 47% and then BSOD's... Any ideas?

It isn't the RAM, because it's passed 3 passes with Memtest... Could the HDD be dying?


----------



## Kornowski

Just came out of standby and it won't turn on. I mean, the fans spin and everything but NOTHING happens, doesn't even post 

If it was the HHD its still post, right?


----------



## Shane

doesnt sound too good mate


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> doesnt sound too good mate




I know


----------



## Shane

do you still have that ram you took out or did you sell it? the xms2

i wonder if its your ram?

i know you said you ran memtest but still.


----------



## Kornowski

Well, I'm back on my computer. I find that if I leave it un-plugged for 15 minutes or so, it'll come back on... 

Nah, I sold the XMS2 to a friend.
I mean, Memtest should be pretty reliable, especially after running for 4 hours, right...

This aint cool!


----------



## Kornowski

I've also updated the first post with everything I've tried /  happens...



> Have Ran Memtest for 4 hours, (3 passes), With no errors.
> It happens with everything OC'ed and at Stock.
> Will BSOD when at 47% of defrag, with Defragler.
> When coming out of Standby, it'll freeze, but not all the time.
> Random BSOD's.
> Sometimes, Will turn on, Fans Spin, But will not POST or BOOT.
> If left un-plugged for 20 minutes, Will come back on.
> Have ran Driver Cleaner, to no avail.
> Have ran Check Disk, Nothing.
> Ran CCleaner, MANY times, no help.
> Sometimes, Programs stop responding.


----------



## Shane

I would try another hard drive then mate,thats one thing you havnt tried


----------



## TFT

Hi Danny

Have you a spare PSU, although the fans power up on +12v the other voltages may be failing.
+3.3 looks after the memory and CPU
+5v looks after various bits on the motherboard

It could be the quickest option to try

EDIT: If you have tried this then I missed it


----------



## Kornowski

I don't have another, I'd have to buy one. 

Would I be able to install Windows on the new one, and leave everything (including Vista) on the one I have now? But BOOT from the new one?


----------



## Kornowski

TFT said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> Have you a spare PSU, although the fans power up on +12v the other voltages may be failing.
> +3.3 looks after the memory and CPU
> +5v looks after various bits on the motherboard
> 
> It could be the quickest option to try



Hi Dave,

I've got a 380Watt Antec, I don't know if that'd power my computer though.
There was a way to check the PSU output in Windows, I can't remember what it was?

EDIT; Nope, I haven't tried it.
EDIT TWO: I remember when I was running Memtest, It had like 3.3v and stuff in the top corner, and it said Ok next to them.

It only doesn't power up after it's failed to come out of standby, too.


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I've got a 380Watt Antec, I don't know if that'd power my computer though.
> There was a way to check the PSU output in Windows, I can't remember what it was?
> 
> EDIT; Nope, I haven't tried it.
> EDIT TWO: I remember when I was running Memtest, It had like 3.3v and stuff in the top corner, and it said Ok next to them.
> 
> It only doesn't power up after it's failed to come out of standby, too.



danny try that 380 w psu,does your mobo have intergrated gfx?

you could try taking out your gfx card if it does and run on intergrated then try booting up on that 380 psu.


----------



## Kornowski

My MOBO doesn't have intergrated, nope...


----------



## WeatherMan

Checked the event logs for any more info on whats going on, worth a try


----------



## Kornowski

Where would I find them? Thanks!


----------



## WeatherMan

Start > Computer (Right Click) > Manage > Event Viewer


----------



## Kornowski

I'll check that out. Thanks!


----------



## mep916

No offense to Shane or Dave, but I highly doubt it's the PSU. The power supply is relatively new, and the 380W Antec won't power his 8800 GTS. 

Danny, clear the CMOS and try running one RAM stick at a time. I know you've ran memtest, but some mobos have problems with all four memory banks being populated. Although you haven't had problems with this issue since installing 4 gigs, it can pop up at any time. Also, after POST, hit the F8 key and enter the Windows advanced options menu. Select "Last Known Good Configuration." 

I'm not sure if any of this will work, but it's my best shot. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Irishwhistle

mep916 said:


> No offense to Shane or Dave, but I highly doubt it's the PSU. The power supply is relatively new, and the 380W Antec won't power his 8800 GTS.
> 
> Danny, clear the CMOS and try running one RAM stick at a time. I know you've ran memtest, but some mobos have problems with all four memory banks being populated. Although you haven't had problems with this issue since installing 4 gigs, it can pop up at any time. Also, after POST, hit the F8 key and enter the Windows advanced options menu. Select "Last Known Good Configuration."
> 
> I'm not sure if any of this will work, but it's my best shot.
> 
> Good luck man.



Ditto! The only time I've had serious BSOD issues was when the RAM went bad... it can't hurt to try.


----------



## Shane

mep916 said:


> No offense to Shane or Dave, but I highly doubt it's the PSU. The power supply is relatively new, and the 380W Antec won't power his 8800 GTS.



no offence taken my friend,the only reason i said maybe it could be a psu is because what if the pc wasnt getting enough juice? wouldnt it bsod then? when the gfx card draws more power?

i have Lack of knowledge  

i know his 380w wont power his GTS thats why i asked him if he had intergrated gfx on his mobo to take out the gts and try and run his system on the 380w psu without the gfx card in but he doesnt so....

i was just trying to think of what the hell it could be and try and help as much as  i can.

wierd problem though.


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks a lot for the help, everybody! 

I received this from a friend;



> the problem is with the hard drive. the $TxfLog file is corrupt and that is what is giving you these errors. Windows checks this file on boot AND when defragging and thenb chucks up an error code if it can't read it properly. Windows is obviously fixing the file when it can't read it but it is just corrupting again so you keep getting bsod. Replace the drive with another and if all goes well rma the stuffed one if it is new enough.



It kind of sounds right, Don't you think?

I'll try the RAM and CMOS, Thanks, Mike!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Can you think of something you may have installed recently that could be causing it?

Even though it passed memtest, have you tried one stick of ram at a time?

Do you still have another video card laying around you can try?


----------



## Kornowski

Nope, I can't think of what may have caused it... It was working fine, then all of a sudden, Bam!

Nope, I haven't tried one at a time, I'll give it a go!
Unfortunately, I don't have another card, and my MOBO doesn't have integrated Graphics.

Does that quote in my previous post sound right, it does, sorta, to me?


----------



## ThatGuy16

yeah, i was just about to say something about the hard drive in my last post.. but wasn't sure.

The more i read, its very well possible your drive is going bad and corrupting data.. 

But replacing the drive is the last resort lol


----------



## mep916

ThatGuy16 said:


> yeah, i was just about to say something about the hard drive in my last post.. but wasn't sure.
> 
> The more i read, its very well possible your drive is going bad and corrupting data..



Agreed. It's possible, but let's try to remove all other possibilities. I suggested reseting the CMOS because you stated that the PC couldn't POST. Sometimes a simple reset will resolve that issue. If you're no longer having that issue, see if the Last Known Configuration option will lead you to the desktop. If it doesn't, try to boot into Safe Mode.


----------



## lovely?

how is the ram thing going? 

if we can rule that out then unfortunately the one thing that hurts most to lose might just be going out. so i'd transfer your important files to something else and RMA it if your ram checks out.


----------



## Kornowski

It sometimes doesn't POST, but the majority of the time, it does. It only doesn't after it's failed to come out of standby.

Matt, the RAM passed 4 hours of Memtest.

What does last known good configuration do? I'll give it a go!

I did need a new HDD anyway, so maybe it isn't that bad.

Could I install Vista on the new HDD, then put my current HDD in and copy everything I need over to the new one. OR, Install Vista on the new one. Leaven all my Music and Pictures on the old HDD (have it as a secondary HDD) and delete Vista and all my installed programs, how would I do that?

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## pies

Yeah you can put windows on the new one, plugg the old one in and get your music, pictures, etc. off.
Or you could copy it to the new one clear windows off the old and move everything back to the old one.
-pies


----------



## Kornowski

pies said:


> Yeah you can put windows on the new one, plugg the old one in and get your music, pictures, etc. off.
> Or you could copy it to the new one clear windows off the old and move everything back to the old one.
> -pies



Ok sure, Thanks for that! I think I'll use my current one as extra storage space...


----------



## SirKenin

It's either harddrive or PSU.  Both are equally possible.


----------



## pies

You could always try a diganostics program that came with your drive or download one from the companys website or a trial of a different one.
I'm not incredibly familliar with these but I just figured I'd throw it out there and other members maybe ale to give you more insight on them.
This may sound stupid but.
Another thing I read where you said sometimes it will not post/boot maybe you ought to try new ram,psu,or video card if have not just to really make sure. 
My buddy had some very odd problems and it turned out to be ram, we tried at least 5 different drives.


----------



## Timo

Try to reset the CMOS (taking out the battery/or something like that), then install everything manual to stock. If that doesn't work, try underclocking. And if that doesn't work, if you can, swap out Hard-drives (put it in different plugs on the motherboard). Hm.. Haven't got much more to speculate :/

Sucks doesn't it...


----------



## Irishwhistle

Kornowski said:


> Thanks a lot for the help, everybody!
> 
> I received this from a friend;
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of sounds right, Don't you think?
> 
> I'll try the RAM and CMOS, Thanks, Mike!



Uber geeky friends are really nice to have


----------



## Kornowski

Sir, I really think it's the HDD... I mean, I guess it could be the PSU... But.

Pies, Yeah, I'll look into that, Thanks! I'll post up some results, if I get them! 
Also, I don't have anything spare that I could try...

Timo, I've left if un-plugged for like 12 hours and have it at stock and it still does it...

Thanks!

I think I may go ahead and buy a new HDD, I was after a new one before this all happened anyway..., so...


----------



## royalmarine

why not format before buying a new HDD?


----------



## Kornowski

I'm after a new one anyway, so I think it'd be a prime time to get one. I think I'll put the one I have now in, as a secondary.


----------

